# ZTE MF-100  !!!

## Sono

???
   ZTE MF-100           ,  ,           =           -(    !!!)
               ,     -  .
          ???
  !!!

----------


## admin

*Sono*,      ,    USB-,    .      ?

----------


## Waldemar

,           ,      ...

----------

